
A Dictionary of Gestures - secondary
https://spectator.us/minefield-gestures/
======
CodeSheikh
I opened the article hoping that it will be graphical dictionary of gestures.
It is not.

~~~
meej
It is a review of a graphical dictionary of gestures.

[https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/dictionary-
gestures](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/dictionary-gestures)

------
thedailymail
The first dictionaries of gestures— _Chirologia_ & _Chironomia_ —were compiled
by John Bulwer, a 17th century physician and scholar who was perhaps best
known for his later work, _Anthropometamorphosis: Man Transform’d, or the
Artificial Changeling. Historically presented, in the mad and cruel Gallantry,
foolish Bravery, ridiculous Beauty, filthy Fineness, and loathesome Loveliness
of most Nations, fashioning & altering their Bodies from the Mould intended by
Nature. With a Vindication of the Regular Beauty and Honesty of Nature, and an
Appendix of the Pedigree of the English Gallant_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bulwer#Manuscripts_and_ot...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bulwer#Manuscripts_and_other_works)

------
kochikame
This post made me think of the seven gestures that make you look like an
intellectual:

[https://www.wired.com/2014/01/use-hand-gestures-look-like-
re...](https://www.wired.com/2014/01/use-hand-gestures-look-like-real-
intellectual/)

